# I hate my trainer



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Any tips to motivate me to spin on the indoor trainer rather than use it as a clothes hanger? I have it in from of the tv, but it just seems like so much hard work. I wish the weather was better:mad2: 

I know.....shut up and put up.....


----------



## jmorgan (Apr 13, 2012)

East German cycling teams used to put trainers in front of a brick wall. HTFU


----------



## marathon marke (Nov 14, 2011)

jmorgan said:


> East German cycling teams used to put trainers in front of a brick wall. HTFU


I used to ride rollers for hours that way. But I'm only an American-born German.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

pic a good movie, its what I do for base on the trainer. for intervals, watch a basketball game, push when you team has the ball and let off when they don't. hope it doesn't go to commercial when your team has the ball, if it does, sucks, suck it up.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Action adventure movies on netflix works for me.


----------



## ManxShred (Mar 6, 2009)

A structured plan can help. There are sites out there that allow you to do structured workouts easily, or videos like Sufferfest to help give you focus.


----------



## troutmd (Sep 7, 2007)

Beg, borrow ,or steal a Concept 2 and row for a while. You'll accomplish more in a shorter time and after 8-10 weeks back fresh to your bike for January base training.


----------



## Etod451369 (Apr 22, 2012)

Riding on the trainer is just like riding outside...it does nothing for you, avoid it at all cost (it will drive you nuts too). This is how I approach it, I always ride to train. Have a goal every time you get on it and keep it short (under an hour unless you are a century guy). In the winter I focus on FTP development, these structured workouts are quite intense and you don't have the time to be bored maintaining a constant high power output for 2-20min sessions.


----------



## TehYoyo (Sep 16, 2012)

Try the sufferfest videos.

Those will liven up your workout.


----------



## mattmor (Feb 3, 2006)

Etod451369 said:


> In the winter I focus on FTP development, these structured workouts are quite intense and you don't have the time to be bored maintaining a constant high power output for 2-20min sessions.


+1 to the 2x20's. I've just recently started doing my workouts mostly indoors - time and light constraints. Mainly tempo, threshold and some V02 stuff on the E-motion rollers makes it a little more bareable. Also watching full cross races on youtube helps pass the time.

I will definitely be working more on FTP development myselft after my break from the CX season.

-matt


----------



## aureliajulia (May 25, 2009)

Get rollers. The cheapest set from Nashbar are very good quality. Stay away from the ones with the raised edges. You lose the benefit, and it's still possible to fall. But the fall will be worse because it's at an angle.


----------



## cat5_ct (Oct 23, 2012)

check out trainerroad.com...depending on your setup, can give you everything from HR to cadence to power (or virtual power, as they call it).


----------



## dnmoss (Jun 27, 2008)

Agree with everything above about having a structured workout and a goal...also Sons of Anarchy, The Wire, Breaking Bad...I hear good things about VeloBeats, but haven't used it...


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

Tried sufferfest angels. Fricken' awesome. Beat the snot out of me. Probably a liter of sweat under my bike when I was done. I hated it when I was doing it. Loved it the minute I started the warm down. Think ill try a few more of these. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

Stick it out for a few weeks. I find it gets easier if I do it consistently. The key is the consistency - take some time off and it seems mentally hard again. Also, as others have said, a plan including some specific intervals makes the time go by faster.


----------



## hamsey (Aug 16, 2010)

Tacx bushido or genius.


----------



## stom (Oct 22, 2012)

Refrain from checking how long you have been riding for


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

TrainerRoad.com. You can also use Sufferfest with them. There are also structured plans and Its a good way to track progress. I do mostly sweet spot and threshold work on the trainer. Like someone else said, its hard to get bored when you are suffering.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Ride outside.


----------



## noelb (Feb 1, 2009)

I have been using sufferfest for a few weeks and actually look forward to "riding" on my trainer now. It's amazing how a short high effort workout can motivate you to do more.

That being said I still can't wait for spring.


----------



## CabDoctor (Jun 11, 2005)

jmorgan said:


> East German cycling teams used to put trainers in front of a brick wall. HTFU


That country also shot people trying to escape


----------



## LuckyB (Sep 9, 2012)

noelb said:


> I have been using sufferfest for a few weeks and actually look forward to "riding" on my trainer now. It's amazing how a short high effort workout can motivate you to do more.
> 
> That being said I still can't wait for spring.


You've got me pumped now Noel. I wasn't looking forward to the winter, but now I am!


----------



## sohoming (Nov 30, 2012)

Ride outside is more Interesting.


----------



## rs_herhuth (Aug 17, 2009)

Riding the trainer may suck, but look at it as money in the bank...it will pay dividends in the spring.

Before a trainer ride have a goal, don't just sit there and pedal away aimlessly. Like others have stated get a sufferfest video and push your limits when they tell you to. 

Trainers give you an added benefit of never stopping, you are always pedaling for the length of your session, which alone will offer some improvement.


----------



## RaptorTC (Jul 20, 2012)

I tried watching sports while on the trainer. Boring. I tried playing video games on the trainer. Difficult and ultimately still boring. Movies? Boring. Then I tried a Sufferfest video. Holy cow the time flew by faster than any method I had used. And I got way better of a workout since I wasn't constantly checking the clock to see how much time had passed. My go to video is Fight Club, but I listen to my own music rather than the video's. I also have Downward Spiral, but I'm saving that one for when the season gets closer


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I like Sufferfest too. I have 4 1/2 now. 

A Very Dark Place - hard and fun. My first and until yesterday my favorite.

Downward Spiral - Brutal - my go to video.

The Hunted - great hill climbing - easy to add time. Used all summer to train for a hilly century. 

The Wretched - wow. Intense. Fun. A little short though. Paired it with

Extra Shot. Nice way to tack on an extra 20 minutes.


----------



## Clyde250 (Feb 24, 2007)

I keep my intervals under five minutes on a trainer. And I can barely do it for an hour. I have a shelf set up at elbow level with a TV and Playstation3 hooked up to it so my elbows are on the shelf and my hands are free. Music in my ear. The more stimulation you can get the easier it is.


----------



## ThreePointO (Dec 11, 2012)

I average 30 minutes on the trainer on days where there isn't much light after work. I usually watch the news.


----------



## pittsey (Oct 12, 2012)

aureliajulia said:


> Get rollers. The cheapest set from Nashbar are very good quality. Stay away from the ones with the raised edges. You lose the benefit, and it's still possible to fall. But the fall will be worse because it's at an angle.


I agree with getting rollers but disagree on the parabolic part. I am glad I have my parabolic rollers, they have definitely saved me from a fall when I checked my phone or grabbed my water bottle. And if you did fall I guarantee that it would be at no different angle than non parabolic rollers


----------



## metoou2 (Mar 18, 2009)

I hate your trainer too


----------



## jim brewer (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, I say go the other way: Turn down the intensity a couple of notches. Its human nature to attempt on the trainer every day something that we would rarely or never attempt in real life. Its a prescription for burn out. 

I figure a trainer is to maintain a basic level of fitness that you can quickly build on once the weather turns better. Not an end to itself.


----------

